# Dumb S



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

How the term Dumb S really fits.
http://www.bu2z.com/v/petard-dans-bouse-de-vache


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thats a real crap shoot-O,-


----------

